# Are there any G guage Live Steamers on Cape Cod



## dwhbrewster (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi! to all. Have existing LGB G scale garden rr and looking to build live steam and would like to meet some local live steamers.

Doug


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Kent Killiam (who posts here as Cape Cod Steam) lives down that way, and Tom LaPointe (another frequent poster on this board) is also in southeastern Mass. If you're willing to head a bit further north, there's a pretty active group of us here in northeastern Mass and southern New Hampshire.


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

A friend of mine has an outdoor steam layout 
Kenneth H. Brink 
Senior Scientist 
Physical Oceanography 
Woods Hole Oceanographic 

Office Phone: +1 508 289 2535 
Fax: +1 508 457 2181 
[email protected]


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I live in Dennisport, while I have a few locos, no place to run them. Give me a call Doug 

h 508-258-0844 
c 508-221-7857


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Ken Brink sounds like a really interesting guy. I checked out his bio on the WHOI site and it notes that his interests include "historic railroads." Also, although I live in Marblehead, my parents live in Marion, not too far from the Cape. I'd love to bring my new 0-6-0 down to the Cape for some informal steaming!


----------



## craig0127 (May 20, 2008)

hi all 
craig here i'm also from mass and am getting into live steam in my back yard sa# 908
i got the bug very early at the wolfeboro railroad with my father and am trying to pass it on to my two children (i think its working!!!) anyway i've done mostly research here and am going to start laying roadbed this summer. i'm planning to buy the climax when i see the prototype but want something soon just to get started so maybe a ruby or something used in good shape... i'd like to checkout a steamup one day. I live in haverhill ma so north shore is great 

nice to meet you all 

craig


----------



## mack505 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have to echo Richard here. There's a very active group of us on the North Shore. We have steamups scheduled this summer in Rowley and Boxford, as well as layouts in Beverly, southern NH, and southern ME. Drop a line if you'd like to join in. (I'm actually sitting in Marblehead right now typing on a break at work.)


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Local Steamers Unite!!

I got the New England schedule for 2009. I attended Larry's Memorial Day Festivus last year, My first small scale live steam-up. Had a blast, even if my virgin loco didn't work properly. I met Norm, and he got it from dead to limping, my first taste... *Sighs* And then came Diamond Head, need I say more? Should I be faced with a Sox game or steam, my selection borders on sacrilage, so I'll pack a radio. At the Goodhue's I was bitten by the bug; and once I climbed out of the Tom1 van in MS, I was terminal, infected for Life. Yeah ME!!

I can't wait to find more SE Mass Steamers. Perhaps there might even be a Cape Hosted Steam Up. 

I will share my bliss for a moment. During the month of March I went from struggling Writer to Published Writer. My story of DH '09, through the eyes of a forty-three year old child. Thank you Mr. Ron Brown for the opportunity, I hope some can connect and appreciate the Spiritual connection to Steam.

I've wandered enough, got a mid term and a paper to finish for in the am. Out.


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

*I'm hoping perhaps sometime this coming summer to host a steam-up of my own; we're in the middle of some MAJOR remodeling *







*here & not quite ready to receive guests at the moment. *







*As soon as it's practical, I'll be looking for suggestions on getting things rolling here. *









*Tom Lapointe*


----------



## craig0127 (May 20, 2008)

mack,

i'd love to join in. pm me with a schedule of some events. i'd love to see some different engines run to help in my selection..

thanks,
craig


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Craig - Funny that you got the bug in Wolfeboro. My wife and I both went to high school there and my in-laws have a place on the lake. Too bad there's no steam ops there anymore. As for layouts on the North Shore, I'm hoping to have a functional elevated layout up and running sometime this summer. I've got limited time, so I'm meeting with a builder this Monday to discuss details, size, materials, etc. While I like the idea of an elevated railroad from an operational perspective, I hope to blend mine into the landscape so it doesn't look like a bunch of plywood benching dropped into our backyard! And CapeCodSteam, any link to your published work? Not fair to cite and leave us hanging! Cheers, Jon


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Jon, 

You'll have to wait for Issue #104 of STIG.


----------



## craig0127 (May 20, 2008)

jlinde
Sounds great. It'll be nice to see the work done quickly with a contractor. I've have a place for my rr behind my pool. I'm trying for a late 19 th century logging style based loosely on the conway corp. based out of conway n.h (i have a camp on the old right of way in the mountains and have done some reading up on it. There is a terrace behind a 4' retaining wall about 100' long, although it's fairly narrow on one end, 6' radius so short line logging style equipment is all thats gonna run on it . I'm going to do the work myself. It will be a great learning experience probably with many changes in the process.

good chatting!


craig


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Kent,

Got my issue of SITG today. Thanks for the kind words.

Counting the days 'till next year.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, 

I hope you enjoyed it. During the month set aside to write, I appreciated how it unfolded through the various revisions. There are a few more pieces from that week still brewing, including the train trip down, the New Orleans adventure and perhaps a pool game.

Only 278 days until DH '10, with plenty of time for local steam-ups between now and then.


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kent,*

*I enjoyed your article very much and yes you were like a kid in the proverbial candy shop last January.*

*My real question that was not answered in the article though is where did you get those pants? My guess is that they came from your time in California where the train crews must have dressed to fit their after hours activities?*


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce, 

Thank you. The pants are www.chefwear.com , some of the most comfortable pants ever, and they come in a variety of patterns. Fun Stuff!!


----------

